# I am getting old, I notice these things.



## Olly Buckle (Mar 8, 2012)

The other day I was on a London bus and a group of young women got on, one couldn’t find her oyster card and had to pay, it costs £230 for a single journey now. One of the other women with her said,

“That’s two pounds more than when I was at school.”

I thought back, when I was at school the minimum fare was 1d single or 1/2d child, there were 240  old pence in a pound and twelve in a shilling, thirty pence is equal to six shillings. That means a single fare has gone up 552 times what it was.

I went to visit my friend who lives in Willesden and caught a 52 from Victoria to Willesden bus garage, each time the bus stops a female voice announces the name of the stop, each time it pulls away the same woman announces the number and destination. Except she doesn’t. She announces the number okay, but then she says the bus is going to “Willesden Bus Garridge”.

By the time we get there I am a seething mess, wanting only to scream at the tannoy “No it doesn’t it goes to the garage, it’s got a bl***y ‘a’ in it.


----------



## Potty (Mar 8, 2012)

Olly Buckle said:


> The other day I was on a London bus and a group of young women got on, *I notice these things too.* one couldn’t find her oyster card and had to pay, it costs £230 *Holy crap!* for a single journey now. One of the other women with her said,
> 
> “That’s two pounds more than when I was at school.”
> 
> ...



If a Garage is a Ga-are-sh, why isn't a cabage a cab-are-sh?

Works better when you say it.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 8, 2012)

She says Ga- as in *ga*stro pub followed by -ridge as in '*ridge* of distant hills', The -dge isn't too bad a rendition, it's the vowel that irks.

Sorry leftout a decimal, £2.30p, not £230, still quite dear, they want you to buy prepaid oyster cards, another thing, if you touch in but don't touch out the card charges you for the maximum amount, TfL reckon they took about £35,000,000 in overpayments last year that way.


----------



## Potty (Mar 8, 2012)

No no no, dontcha geddit? If a Garage is a Ga-are-sh, why isn't a cabage a cab-are-sh?

Garage - Garidge over Garage - Ga (Lady *ga*ga) Rar (*Rar* Rar Skirt) sh (*Ge*nre) 
Cabage - Cabidge over Cabage - Ca (*Ca*ndle) barge (as in the boat)









Never mind...


----------



## Rustgold (Mar 8, 2012)

Those compulsory card things guarantees I'll never bother to use public transport again.


----------



## Sam (Mar 8, 2012)

Potty said:


> No no no, dontcha geddit? If a Garage is a Ga-are-sh, why isn't a cabage a cab-are-sh?
> 
> Garage - Garidge over Garage - Ga (Lady *ga*ga) Rar (*Rar* Rar Skirt) sh (*Ge*nre)
> Cabage - Cabidge over Cabage - Ca (*Ca*ndle) barge (as in the boat)
> ...



That's a weak argument. Many English words are spelled with the same suffix but not pronounced the same: _Bough, cough, through, thorough, hiccough. _


----------



## Potty (Mar 8, 2012)

It looses something when written. It's meant more as an amusing limerick.


----------



## patskywriter (Mar 9, 2012)

Olly, your story reminded me of a sportscaster here in the USA whose name was constantly mispronounced. His name was Joe Garagiola. He pronounced his last name GAR-zhee-oh-la when he came on the scene as a young athlete, but the sportscasters insisted that his name should have been pronounced guh-RAH-zhee-oh-la. They insisted that they were right and totally ignored the guy when he tried to correct them.

I also remember a young Creole baseball player who played with the Chicago White Sox when I was a kid. His name was Richard, which he pronounced as ree-SHARD. The sportscasters (and the ball club) told him to say RICH-erd because it sounded more "masculine." … _What?!_


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 9, 2012)

The five hundred and twenty times as much shocked me. When the £ and the !d were established in the fifteenth century they were based on the pound weight and the pennyweight, a pound of silver was worth £1. When I was a kid there were still sterling silver coins in circulation, they were taken out just before decimalisation because the silver was becoming worth more than the coin. 5/- in silver weighed an ounce, that means that the value of the currency had dropped to a quarter of what it was in five hundred years, I expect it went up and down some in the meantime, but five hundred and twenty times in about sixty years makes a bit of a shocking comparison. Fighting wars and killing people is getting to be a very expensive business, was a time when it showed a profit.


----------



## RedSuinit (Mar 9, 2012)

Potty, I laughed.


----------



## Kyle R (Mar 9, 2012)

Olly Buckle said:


> The other day I was on a London bus and a group of young women got on, one couldn’t find her oyster card and had to pay, it costs £230 for a single journey now. One of the other women with her said,
> 
> “That’s two pounds more than when I was at school.”
> 
> ...



I feel so American and illiterate. I don't know half the words you are using. Even your swear words are foreign to me. lol For your convenience, I've bolded the words which are alien to me.

Female Bus Driver: "*Oyster card *for the *tannoy *to the Garridge! Hup hup! Six *pence *and a *shilling*! Get your *pounds*!* Bl***y*!"

Me: "WHAT IS GOING ON?! Are we at war?! Am I doing something illegal? What is she saying!?" :grief:


----------



## Rustgold (Mar 9, 2012)

KyleColorado said:


> I feel so American and illiterate. I don't know half the words you are using. Even your swear words are foreign to me. lol For your convenience, I've bolded the words which are alien to me.
> 
> Female Bus Driver: "*Oyster card *for the *tannoy *to the Garridge! Hup hup! Six *pence *and a *shilling*! Get your *pounds*!* Bl***y*!"
> 
> Me: "WHAT IS GOING ON?! Are we at war?! Am I doing something illegal? What is she saying!?" :grief:



As a non-Pom, I could make an educated guess based on the words surrounding it.

Oyster Card is probably some type of student or concession card allowing free or concessional travel.
Tannoy is a rougher guess, probably a speaker.
Pence & shilling are like 10c & 1/2 cent.
Pounds are like $2.
Bl***y is a swear word.


----------



## philistine (Mar 9, 2012)

In the north, many people say 'garridge'.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Mar 9, 2012)

Potty said:


> If a Garage is a Ga-are-sh



Heh heh Potty, trouble is, a Garage is *not* a "Ga-are-sh". According to King's English, which my parents and school attempted to teach, the "rage" bit is pronounced like the "arge" in "barge". i.e. "Ga" from "gak" with "r" "arge" from "barge".

Love all the different dialects here in the mother country (UK) although I do loathe it when peeps say "wok" without "k" instead of "what" and "nok" without the "K" instead of "not" ...an' I'm not even old like Mr. Swash there. Hi Olly. (smile) 

English is amazing, even a blue eyed, blond haired Jesus spake it in the bible. LOL


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 9, 2012)

philistine said:


> In the north, many people say 'garridge'.


In the south as well, but it annoys me when it is on a rcorded announcement.

Tannoy was the company that made the first public announcement systems, for a wile they had the brand name synonymous with the product.

Pre decimal currency we had Pounds Shillings and Pence. Twelve pence equalled a shilling, twenty shillings were a pound. There was also a halfpenny (pronounced ha'pney) and a farthing, which was a quarter of a penny. An Oyster card is a prepayment card which you touch on a sensor as you board, it is much cheaper and speeds boarding up loads.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Mar 9, 2012)

Olly Buckle said:


> Tannoy was the company that made the first public announcement systems, for a wile they had the brand name synonymous with the product.



Coming from South Africa, "Tannoy" was one of the English terms which had me totally flummoxed. I was more familiar with the brand "Hoover" being used to describe any vaccume cleaner. 


Actually there were quite a few like "Blue tack" instead of "Press Stick", "Brick tiles" instead of "faggots".

Olly, at first the only jobs I could get here were in the warehouses and you should have seen the faces when I said a "Horse and Trailer" had arrived. LOL Such a common term in SA but in England it's a "Unit and trailor".


----------



## Jaé D. (Mar 10, 2012)

Your sportscaster might have felt more at home in Louisiana.  We pronounce Richard (but as a last name)  REE  SHARD.        Just like we say AY BEAR  (Herbert)  and CAH YAY  (Collier).


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 10, 2012)

Another annoying thing is the way certain seats downstairs at the front of the bus carry signs saying "please give up these seats for the elderly or disabled" or "Please give up these seats for those less able to stand." Firstly I resent the implication that if you are sitting elsewhere in the bus it is okay to remain seated and let the heavily pregnant woman or old lady remain standing, secondly the implication that everyone is an uncouth young lout who needs reminding. My experience is that the uncouth tend to be middle aged and take no notice of the signs anyway. Youngsters mostly behave with a surprising degree of consideration, no matter where they are on the bus. If they don't there is usually some old git like me who says "You want to stand up and let the lady sit down sunshine." Much more effective than a notice, and once you get to a certain age and state of infirmity you are almost impervious.


----------



## Rustgold (Mar 10, 2012)

> If they don't there is usually some old git like me who says "You want to stand up and let the lady sit down sunshine."



Funny how older gits always prefer to boss younger people around instead of being courteous themselves.  Maybe it's just as well I don't use public transport, for some of those older gits mightn't like me.


----------



## qwertyman (Mar 10, 2012)

Olly, what are you bitching about? You don't pay a penny to travel in London. That didn't happen in the trolly-bus days.


----------



## philistine (Mar 10, 2012)

Olly Buckle said:


> Another annoying thing is the way certain seats downstairs at the front of the bus carry signs saying "please give up these seats for the elderly or disabled" or "Please give up these seats for those less able to stand." Firstly I resent the implication that if you are sitting elsewhere in the bus it is okay to remain seated and let the heavily pregnant woman or old lady remain standing, secondly the implication that everyone is an uncouth young lout who needs reminding. My experience is that the uncouth tend to be middle aged and take no notice of the signs anyway. Youngsters mostly behave with a surprising degree of consideration, no matter where they are on the bus.* If they don't there is usually some old git like me who says "You want to stand up and let the lady sit down sunshine." Much more effective than a notice, and once you get to a certain age and state of infirmity you are almost impervious.*



As Worthy as Wilde. Jolly good.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 10, 2012)

Rustgold said:


> Funny how older gits always prefer to boss younger people around instead of being courteous themselves.  Maybe it's just as well I don't use public transport, for some of those older gits mightn't like me.


 I call him sunshine and say it with a smile


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (Mar 10, 2012)

Rustgold said:


> Funny how older gits always prefer to boss younger people around instead of being courteous themselves.  Maybe it's just as well I don't use public transport, for some of those older gits mightn't like me.



I dislike most young people on the buses. It'll be a cold day in hell when a 14 year old - boy or girl - gets up out of their seat to offer it to a large bellied pregnant woman or an old woman. Touch their shoes any some of them might want to pop off at the mouth. Say something back and a fight likely will ensue. 

I don't say nothing to no one. Except excuse me. I'm not trying to fight a group of 13 year old girls. I let them the young curse and do whatever they want, because if one of them - female or not - punches me I'm hitting them like they were grown men. So, when 2 girls 18 years old, and 1 woman 25ish years old and visibly pregnant, threatens to attack a 50 year old woman on the bus for asking them if they can please not curse and yell, I don't say nothing. 

And all I need is some do-gooder-know-everything liberal that hasn't riden the public bus in 20 years calling for my life imprisonment because I broke some "sweet" little 14 year old girls nose.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 11, 2012)

I think you may have misread 'gits' for 'girls', it is probably not an American word, An 'old git' is an unpleasant and miserable elderly man. I also think British busses may be a bit friendlier. I have not experienced problems on them generally speaking, and I have seen plenty of people helping each other out, calling the driver to wait while they give an old lady an arm off the bus, lifting the front of pushchairs on and off, that sort of thing, and teenagers are well to the front in doing it.

I do notice the difference between our local country bus and busses in London though, someone called out 'Thank you@ to the driver on a London bus and everyone looked up, 'nutter'. Down here it is the norm, most people say 'thank you', that may be because you get off the front of the bus though, and pass the driver. In the morning however the bus changes drivers as it passes the depot, there is a woman driver sometimes and she always says "Good morning everyone" and gets a chorus back from the passengers "Good morning driver". It is slightly reminiscent of being in school, "Good morning class", "Good morning Miss Green".


----------



## qwertyman (Mar 11, 2012)

Writ-with-Hand said:


> I dislike most young people on the buses. It'll be a cold day in hell when a 14 year old - boy or girl - gets up out of their seat to offer it to a large bellied pregnant woman or an old woman. Touch their shoes any some of them might want to pop off at the mouth. Say something back and a fight likely will ensue.
> 
> I don't say nothing to no one. Except excuse me. I'm not trying to fight a group of 13 year old girls. I let them the young curse and do whatever they want, because if one of them - female or not - punches me I'm hitting them like they were grown men. So, when 2 girls 18 years old, and 1 woman 25ish years old and visibly pregnant, threatens to attack a 50 year old woman on the bus for asking them if they can please not curse and yell, I don't say nothing.
> 
> And all I need is some do-gooder-know-everything liberal that hasn't riden the public bus in 20 years calling for my life imprisonment because I broke some "sweet" little 14 year old girls nose.



If this were the opening of a novel I'd read it!


----------



## The Backward OX (Mar 11, 2012)

> In the morning however the bus changes drivers as it passes the depot, there is a woman driver sometimes and she always says "Good morning everyone" and gets a chorus back from the passengers "Good morning driver". It is slightly reminiscent of being in school, "Good morning class", "Good morning Miss Green".



I would of thought miserable old gits are miserable old gits wherever they are, city or country, and that such an exchange would have such a person saying, “Never mind all the chatter. Get your fat arse behind that wheel and get moving. I have a doctor’s appointment.”


----------



## Kevin (Mar 13, 2012)

Writ-with-Hand said:


> I dislike most young people on the buses. It'll be a cold day in hell when a 14 year old - boy or girl - gets up out of their seat to offer it to a large bellied pregnant woman or an old woman. Touch their shoes any some of them might want to pop off at the mouth. Say something back and a fight likely will ensue.
> 
> I don't say nothing to no one. Except excuse me. I'm not trying to fight a group of 13 year old girls. I let them the young curse and do whatever they want, because if one of them - female or not - punches me I'm hitting them like they were grown men. So, when 2 girls 18 years old, and 1 woman 25ish years old and visibly pregnant, threatens to attack a 50 year old woman on the bus for asking them if they can please not curse and yell, I don't say nothing.
> 
> And all I need is some do-gooder-know-everything liberal that hasn't riden the public bus in 20 years calling for my life imprisonment because I broke some "sweet" little 14 year old girls nose.


In some parts, like forty years ago, they tossed all the rules out, like  *everything, *'cause the rule-makers was not applying 'em fairly. Trouble is, they didn't replace 'em with anything. It's like there's no bull- elephants, and the young ones go around smashing everything. They get real 'in your face' if you call 'em on it.


----------



## felix (Mar 13, 2012)

*Raises hand* I say garridge, Olly...

I get the bus 20 miles to college every day and I have to pay about £100 a month, which works out at £5.70 per day, which is ridiculous! But the buses and their occupants are brilliant. 
Firstly, they're all at least twenty year old machines, which don't stand a chance against the hill at the north end of our village; they break down at the drop of a hat in the summer. Secondly, anybody on there is either a pensioner on their way to town to mope around, or is going to college, and so a single middle aged person looked extraordinarily out of place (teenager, teenager, pensioner, teenager, pensioner, BUSINESS MAN, teenager, pensioner etc...), and there seems to be a permanent state of armistice between the two groups, who in my experience hate each other with a calm and steady determination. 
However, I do see a great deal of good will from people. Contrary to London's attitude, as Olly explained, here anybody who* doesn't* say 'thank you' is thought of as the nutter, and there are tuts all around. Also, I've seen some truly, incredibly rude people. 

Last year the bus stop that I use, the only one for some mile and a half in any direction, was opposite some roadworks, and therefore was immediately preceding a set of temporary traffic lights. I hailed the bus and the driver railed at me for about a minute, really very lividly, silencing the bus. I was too shocked to say anything, or move. I just offered money, and he swore at me, looked away and waved me onto the bus. 
It's odd that so small a thing would upset me so much, but it genuinely ruined my day. 
Of course, the good people came to my rescue, by muttering the word 'ar***le' as one. 

As a final note, I will say that while, on the whole, young people are more courteous than their elders, they have no concept of their own noise. And by noise, of course I mean music. 

If I hear one more IPod turned up to ludicrous volume, kicking out a drum and bass track, I will implode.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 13, 2012)

> As a final note, I will say that while, on the whole, young people are more courteous than their elders, they have no concept of their own noise. And by noise, of course I mean music.


I wondered on a London bus why five or six people rang the bell for the same stop, looking them over as they got off I realised that they were the ones with earphones on, they hadn't heard the bell ringing already. Personally I can't imagine walking round with my second most important sense blocked out, I want to see and hear it coming.


----------



## Potty (Mar 13, 2012)

I wear earphones but don't have music playing so I have a good reason to ignore people asking for money *nods*


----------



## Kevin (Mar 13, 2012)

Olly Buckle said:


> I think you may have misread 'gits' for 'girls', it is probably not an American word, An 'old git' is an unpleasant and miserable elderly man.
> ".


 Some use 'git' over here, only it means 'go'. It's a command, and not a nice one. Ex. : _Git the hell outta he'ya, boah. Befoe ah blow yuh head off...(points shotgun) _


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't know if it is true, Kevin, but folk history says 'git' is an Arabic word for a pregnant camel, bad tempered beasts at the best of times they get even more irritable. It is supposed to have been picked up by Montgomery's  eighth army in North Africa. Like i sa ythough it could simply be an urban myth.


----------



## Chaeronia (Mar 14, 2012)

Olly Buckle said:


> I don't know if it is true, Kevin, but folk history says 'git' is an Arabic word for a pregnant camel, bad tempered beasts at the best of times they get even more irritable. It is supposed to have been picked up by Montgomery's eighth army in North Africa. Like i sa ythough it could simply be an urban myth.



I think the consensus is much less interesting, sadly. Git is related to illegitimacy of childbirth, from 'beget'. Basically another word for a bastard. 

Though I prefer your version, not least because it calls to mind a Burgundian classic:

*Ron Burgundy*: Discovered by the Germans in 1904, they named it San Diego, which of course in German means a whale's vagina.
*Veronica Corningstone*: No, there's no way that's correct. 
*Ron Burgundy*: I'm sorry, I was trying to impress you. I don't know what it means. I'll be honest, I don't think anyone knows what it means anymore. Scholars maintain that the translation was lost hundreds of years ago. 
*Veronica Corningstone*: Doesn't it mean Saint Diego? 
*Ron Burgundy*: No. No. 
*Veronica Corningstone*: No, that's - that's what it means. Really. 
*Ron Burgundy*: Agree to disagree.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 14, 2012)

sources: American- _Yosemite Sam_, warner bros.   Brit.- Harry Potter films (_our_ greatest source of _English_ english)


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 14, 2012)

> I think the consensus is much less interesting, sadly. Git is related to illegitimacy of childbirth, from 'beget'. Basically another word for a bastard.


looking round the net there is a lot of support for the get / git theory, but i am far from the only one to mention the pregnant camel, the on line dictionary actually lists it as a meaning. The Wiki article dismisses the camel theory, but lists the first written use as 1946, which seems very late if it has been in use since medieval times as it suggests, but would fit beautifully in with the eighth army bringing it back. I am sticking with the camels.


----------



## Cefor (Mar 14, 2012)

Up North, you get more surly bus drivers than happy ones... and I always say 'thanks' or 'cheers', regardless of how well the trip went. Even if the bugger was late, almost making me late for work. No, that didn't happen the other night... not at all.

When I visited the capital though, those Oyster cards were useful in that they're for the Underground, too, which was handy  Plus, when you're there for an A-Level English conference and have 35 other students with you on the bus, no one really cares if you swipe your card at the beginning or end of your journey, they can't see.

The hikes on the bus fares is totally ridiculous, and it wouldn't be as bad if they would do it discreetly... you know, 5p here, 5p there... but no. It's another 15/20/25p for you, sonny. Don't get me started on petrol prices, either... *grumble*.


----------



## Trilby (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm getting on a bit too,Olly.

I ordered a bag of chips in the local fish and chip shop - £1.60. I said 'I can remember when a bag of chips cost four-pence in old money.' The assistant said she didn't know what that was.

For a shilling (5p in today's money) you could buy a bag of chips 4d a fish cake 4d and a savoury roll 4d = 1shilling.  The good old days when you didn't have to take out a mortgage to buy a lobster.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 25, 2012)

Ahh the chip shop, I used to get 1/2d a pound for old newspapers, 1d if I sliced them all down the fold, you got chips and something to read. Health and safety wouldn't allow it now. Another thing it seems they banned is 'scraps', chips were 4d, scraps 2d. Mostly it was all the short chips and odd bits of batter, but sometimes you got a bit of fish that had broken off, or a bit of batter that tasted enough of fish you could fool yourself it was.

You have to reckon those prices in context though, when I started work I got £7 a week and my mates who were apprentices got £4 or £5. I can remember when I was about 22 and reached £20 a week as a production controller (read progress chaser), over a £1000 a year, hitting the big time.

5/- in silver weighed an ounce, and there were still silver coins in circulation, try buying four ounces of sterling silver for a pound today, it is not that things cost more, but that the money was still worth something.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Mar 25, 2012)

Olly Buckle said:


> Ahh the chip shop, I used to get 1/2d a pound for old newspapers, 1d if I sliced them all down the fold, you got chips and something to read. Health and safety wouldn't allow it now. Another thing it seems they banned is 'scraps', chips were 4d, scraps 2d. Mostly it was all the short chips and odd bits of batter, but sometimes you got a bit of fish that had broken off, or a bit of batter that tasted enough of fish you could fool yourself it was.
> 
> You have to reckon those prices in context though, when I started work I got £7 a week and my mates who were apprentices got £4 or £5. I can remember when I was about 22 and reached £20 a week as a production controller (read progress chaser), over a £1000 a year, hitting the big time.
> 
> 5/- in silver weighed an ounce, and there were still silver coins in circulation, try buying four ounces of sterling silver for a pound today, it is not that things cost more, but that the money was still worth something.



Sheeze Mr Buckle, that must've been some time ago? My step-grandfather on the mother's side said he was earning about 1s a week down in Portsmouth in 1895.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 25, 2012)

IanMGSmith said:


> Sheeze Mr Buckle, that must've been some time ago? My step-grandfather on the mother's side said he was earning about 1s a week down in Portsmouth in 1895.


We were still on the gold standard then, twenty of those shillings would have got him a gold sov.

I left school and started work 1960-61, soon after I turned 16.


----------



## Cefor (Mar 26, 2012)

I feel slightly cheated by the government that I was never given the chance to use the old system of English coins. My dad goes on about it all of the time, mind you, so it's almost like I had.

I also feel cheated that I can remember when it was £4 or £5 a book... now it's more like £7 for a small paperback and £10 for the larger, and going on £20 for hardbacks... Sheesh. I'm only twenty, I shouldn't be able to remember how "things used to be different".


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 26, 2012)

Cefor said:


> I also feel cheated that I can remember when it was £4 or £5 a book... now it's more like £7 for a small paperback and £10 for the larger, and going on £20 for hardbacks... Sheesh. I'm only twenty, I shouldn't be able to remember how "things used to be different".



Not all of them, "A Read for the Train" is only a fiver at Lulu 

I think one of the things about the old currency was using a twelve base system, I am sure it made your mind more flexible, 2, 3, 4, 6, 8. and 9 are all sensible fractions of twelve. I can remember suddenly realising the significance of 6/8d. Mind you I think not having calculators also helped, if there is a sum to be done my younger friends all whip out their phones, I usually have the answer before they have finished entering the numbers. They simply don't know their multiplication tables, nor which numbers add up to ten, or any of the little tricks I use, like adding a series of numbers by multiplying the centre one by the number of numbers in the series, eg. 3+6+9+12+15= 5 times 9= 45. When they revised teaching and learning in the sixties it seems they threw the baby out with the bath water, yes a lot of it was pointless and boring, but there is still a place ofr rote learning sometimes.


----------



## Cefor (Mar 26, 2012)

Olly Buckle said:


> like adding a series of numbers by multiplying the centre one by the number of numbers in the series, eg. 3+6+9+12+15= 5 times 9= 45.



Woah, woah, woah! Hold it. Does that trick work _every _time with _any _series of numbers? I've had no sleep yet, so I don't want to dive into algebra or anything... yet. But, if it does indeed work all of the time then that's amazing. I'm finding it hard to think of how it works every time... and what happens if the series has an even number of values? Then the 'middle' one is what? 3+4+6+9+12+15= 49, but how would your trick work here?

Mind. Blown.


----------



## wyf (Mar 26, 2012)

If i refuse to notice these things i will never get old.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 26, 2012)

> 3+4+6+9+12+15= 49


I can't see that is a series? 3,6,9,12,15 would work, it ascends by 3 each time, 5times 9 =45. +4=49, an even number in the series, simply take out the odd one, or use the fraction. 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10 is five times nine plus ten, 45+10=55, easy, or, if you like, 5.5 times ten 55


----------



## Trilby (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm sorry to tell you this wyf, but there is only one alternative to growing old.

Olly, my first job was for Thomson's Red Stamp Store (remember them) I was paid £3 a week and I gave my mum £1.10s a week for my keep; I'd have lived like a king on £7.


----------



## Cefor (Mar 26, 2012)

Olly Buckle said:


> I can't see that is a series? 3,6,9,12,15 would work, it ascends by 3 each time, 5times 9 =45. +4=49, an even number in the series, simply take out the odd one, or use the fraction. 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10 is five times nine plus ten, 45+10=55, easy, or, if you like, 5.5 times ten 55



Ooh, see... that's why I shouldn't stay awake all night and try to do maths. I assumed you meant any collection integers. I was thinking of an 'array' now I think about it, and of course, it's a very different thing! Either way, we weren't ever taught this cool little trick in school.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 30, 2012)

The grass grows quickly this time of year, I mow the lawn quite regularly. Nowadays I mow the whole lawn, was a time when I would always leave a bit where daisies grew for the making of daisy chains.


----------

